# Old Eveready Flashlight TL-122-A



## ambassador (Sep 11, 2006)

------- 
Sep 11, 2006 

Is there a way to upload 3 pictures of an old Eveready TL-122-A "L-shaped" flashlight to this forum? I would like to learn what the flashlight is worth before selling it on eBay. 

Ambassador 
-------


----------



## watt4 (Sep 11, 2006)

upload to http://imageshack.us/


and post the links here


----------



## ambassador (Sep 11, 2006)

------- 

Sep 11, 2006 

http://www.piersanddocks.com/Images/eveready_flashlight_1.jpg 

http://www.piersanddocks.com/Images/eveready_flashlight_2.jpg 

http://www.piersanddocks.com/Images/eveready_flashlight_3.jpg 

Ambassador 
-------


----------



## cy (Sep 11, 2006)

so how much do you want?


----------



## Jeritall (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking at the switch and the tail piece marking, I would guess your flashlight was made about 1937. It is worth what someone will be willing to pay for it. Considering the condition as shown in your pictures, I would guess around $20.00...


----------



## ambassador (Sep 18, 2006)

------- 
Sep 18, 2006 

Thank you. Twenty dollars is the amount that I was guessing. 

Ambassador 
-------


----------

